# Coachmen Roadmaster



## 108451 (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi all, my freind has just took delivery of a 2004 Coachmen roadmaster, (same as Mirda) and is stumped with a problem, the power panel on the entrance door has a switch to kill all the power for when parked up for long periods, but this dosent work and the power is permanetly on, we spoke to a couple of shops and the guys down at Gold rv advised us that is is a special type of solenoid, so we purchased one off them and found that the switch still dosent work and the power wont knock off, if you wire it in reverse, it will knock, but wont come back on again? we thought there might have been a 'boch up' somewhere by the previous owners, and after much investigating, it seems there isent, Gold Rv have no further advice. Can anyone help please.


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Did you actually have the RV looked at by Gold's?

I have always found them to be the most honest and knowledgable in the South. Sometimes it is dificult by phone to diagnose probs. I know this as I have some wierd wiring circuits myself, but they managed to sort it.

Ian


----------



## 108451 (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi, 
No gold's have not viewed the MH, we are actually in Manchester, and there isent really anyone round here who we know of for repairs like this. (just to clarify, i wasent implementing that this was a mis-diognosis by Golds by any means, as you mention they are very knowledgeable and helpfull, this was all done over the phone which we appreciate is hard).
Thanks for your interest. Mike


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi it sounds as if the switch has been wired up through the closed contacts of the solenoid, so that when the solenoid drops out you have no power going to the switch to enable it to feed the solenoid.

The switch should take its feed directly from the battery via a small fuse.

Olley


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

you may have a corroded plug on the side of the circuit board on the isolator switch(if it is made by intellitec) or the solenoid is wired up incorrectly.Dunc.


----------

